# couldnt get close enough



## outdoor2011 (Mar 1, 2008)

My friend and i were out after carp in a pond that flooded into a field. We only got 3 and the pond was loaded. We are new to it and i was wondering if they always swim away? When we first got in they were swimming by us and we got the first 2 within 5 minutes and they went deeper and we couldnt see them in the meerky water. We were wading around for 4 hours and only got 3. Can anyone tell me more about what to do?


----------



## roughfishfever22 (Apr 30, 2008)

I don't have an answer for you. The same thing happens to us everytime we go to this one little stream that goes under a gravel road. When we walk up to it we usually can get about five right away but then we are lucky to pick up three or four more no matter how long we try. I have read to put dog food in a minnow bucket and throw that out in the water and the carp will come try to feed but have never tried it so i don't know if it works or not. Just try to make every shot count. Good luck. If the carp are stuck in the flooded field and can't get back to bigger water just wait for the water to go down and you should be able to shoot every last one of them over time


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

it isnt legal to bait fish in mn. if you no theres fish there and have a few shooters have one guy shoot into the deep water to scare them out it works great.


----------



## sdrookie (May 21, 2006)

It sounds silly but you have to hunt them. Camo, stay quiet, don't move around. Try to be sneaky!

Carp are not dumb. They might not know what you are, but they don't like you when they can smell blood in the water.


----------



## carpkillergf (Apr 25, 2008)

I heard carp are big fans of Nickelback. Try playing some of their hits and they should swim right back into the shallows. Should work. :sniper:


----------

